# PE TRANSPORTATION ENGINEERING REVIEW COURSE



## Rammy (Aug 22, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]Hi,[/SIZE]

I am offering Review course for *Transportation Engineering (Morning and Afternoon Sessions). *

*The review course will be held on 4 saturdays and the course covers all the related courses according to NCEES and PE Boards. *

*The fee for the course will be $250*, and all the printed material will be provided in the class which covers the workshop problems and

material from the references.

These problems help a lot and most of them help in the actual PE exam.

*Interested people please drop me an email and I will schedule the classes accordingly depending upon the number of people. *

For now the in-class review course will be available only in Houston and Dallas cities and soon will be available online.

Contact Email: *[email protected]*

Thanks,

Rammy.


----------



## PE Seeker (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello

I just start preparation for the Civil PE exam, is there any suggestion for review courses in the El Paso, Texas area. Also, anyone in El Paso area would help in review.

Thanks


----------

